# 29 cities to Live In 2010 EDITION



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

*Hi, i made this thread to share pics of the cities in the list of ASKMEN 29 CITIES TO LIVE IN 2010 EDITION.

5 pics by forumer by post.*



*TOP 29 Cities To Live In - 2010 EditionNo one knows what’s important to men better than AskMen, and we’ve brought together the expertise of our contributors from around the world to determine the 2010 edition of the Top 29 Cities To Live In. We’ve profiled cities where it’s easy to meet women, where professional opportunities abound and where you can easily get outside, whether it be to a world-class stadium to watch a game or to the beach. We know you want to be able to afford the gadgets, fashion and nightlife that make up a stylish man’s lifestyle, and on top of all that, you want new openings and new energy to keep you guessing. 

Our formula has ranked the best cities for men - the best cities in which to live, work and party - based on data that includes the number of guaranteed vacation days per year, weather, unemployment rate, new restaurant and club openings, the cost of a Nissan 370Z, and more. 

This is the only list that rates cities based on what matters most to you - the AM man.

Rankings BreakdownFor a detailed breakdown of sources and statistical methodS.

Weather?
Based on the deviation from the average temperature in our ideal weather city - Los Angeles.
Cost of Living?Based on how the city scores on Mercer's cost-of-living index and AM's iPod and Nissan 370Z indices.
Professional Life?Based on the average income and how much paid time off is guaranteed.
Dating?Based on the ratio of women to men and on how educated this city's women are. 
Night on the Town?Based on the city's nightlife, culinary scene and new openings for 2010. 
Day on the Town?Based on the city's cultural calendar, availability of menswear and efficiency of public transit. 
Fresh Air Factor?Based on the city's proximity to beaches and mountains, and the quality of its green spaces. 
*


http://www.askmen.com/specials/2010_top_29/

*We´ll start the list Upside down*

*N29
LAS VEGAS, USA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N28
ROME, ITALY.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N27
BOGOTA, COLOMBIA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N26
KYOTO, JAPAN*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N25
TORONTO, CANADA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N24
CHICAGO, USA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N23
AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



*N22
MONTREAL, CANADA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N21
SHANGAI, CHINA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N20
ISTANBUL, TURKEY.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N19
BEIRUT, LIBAN.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N18
LISBON, PORTUGAL.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N17
BERLIN, GERMANY.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*N16
SAN PAULO, BRAZIL.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N15
BARCELONA, SPAIN.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N14
TEL AVIV, ISRAEL.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N13
HONG KONG, CHINA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N12
LOS ANGELES, USA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N11
PARIS, FRANCE.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N10
SAN FRANCISCO, USA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N9
SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N8
BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N7
MIAMI, USA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N6
CAPE TOWN, SOUTH AFRICA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N5
LONDON, UK.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N4
MADRID, SPAIN.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N3
TOKYO, JAPAN.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N2
MELBOURNE, AUSTRALIA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*N1
NEW YORK, USA.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Let´s share pics of the cities *


----------



## Higorspario (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't Forget the Best city to live in the World:


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

Rio is not in the list, why don`t you post pics of Sao Pablo instead??


----------



## shabangabang (Sep 17, 2009)

Melbourne ahead of Sydney. Why was that?hno:
Weather - Melbourne isn't known as Bleak City for nothing
Cost of Living - Close run thing, Melbourne slightly ahead
Professional Life - Sydney home to more International companies than all other Australian capitals combined. Even the stock exchange moved from Melbourne to Sydney due to lack of relevance in Melbourne
Dating - Most Men in Sydney are Gay so straight men have easy pickings. It is Sydney women that have to go to Melbourne looking for men.
Night on the Town - A night on the town in Melbourne ends well if you get home without being stabbed. Sydney much better (and safer)
Day on the Town - Nothing to do or see in Melbourne. Sydney has the markets, shopping, harbour, etc
Fresh Air Factor - Sydney has national parks on 3 sides, and the Pacific ocean on the other. You also have direct access to the harbour and the botanic gardens from the city.


----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

I prefer Rio than SP in Brazil


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Such lists are... :| They depend too much on which criteria you use, and how you weigh them.

Here is another list showing best quality of life in 2010, with results completely different from the list posted at the beginning of this thread:


> 2010 Quality of Life Index: 194 Countries Ranked and Rated to Reveal the Best Places to Live
> 
> By International Living
> February 10, 2010
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

It's a good list but I wish they avoided ranking the cities. Just list all the great places and let people decide for themselves how they rank.


----------



## MelbourneOnTheRise (Mar 10, 2009)

shabangabang said:


> Melbourne ahead of Sydney. Why was that?
> Weather - Melbourne isn't known as Bleak City for nothing


Its *only* known as Bleak City in Sydney, because some smug idiot, in Sydney, thought of it. Sydney gets twice the rainfall Melbourne does. Melbourne's been in drought for 15 years. Look it up before you resort to more urban myths.



shabangabang said:


> Cost of Living - Melbourne slightly ahead


No, not close at all. Everything is ridiculously overpriced in Sydney. Melbourne has a long, long way to go before everything from the price of a drink to property gets as inflated as in Sydney. 



shabangabang said:


> Night on the Town - A night on the town in Melbourne ends well if you get home without being stabbed.


Yeah there's never been a criminal in Sydney. Oh wait...It was founded by criminals. Ever heard of Kings Cross? Again, the idea that Melbourne is in any way "dangerous" is pretty much only spread around in Sydney. Despite the Sydney media's best efforts to make it look otherwise, Melbourne remains one of the safest cities in the world to live in.



shabangabang said:


> Nothing to do or see in Melbourne.


Have you ever been to Melbourne? The three main waterways; the bay, Albert Park Lake and the Yarra are next to the CBD. Water activities are not an issue. Fed Square, the country's premier arts precinct at Southbank, the country's premier sports precinct. Not to mention the retail/entertainment in CBD itself... Only a complete ignoramus or someone who couldn't be bothered finding out would say there's nothing to do in Melbourne.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice cities all of the 29. Deffinately their are all in my MUST VISIT list.

For now, Ive only been in Bogota, Buenos Aires, Sao Paulo, Miami, New York, Chicago, La Vegas, Madrid, Barcelona and Amsterdam. Going to San Francisco this August.


----------



## gonzabar_77 (May 17, 2009)

*A bit of Buenos Aires*


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

shabangabang said:


> Melbourne ahead of Sydney. Why was that?hno:
> Weather - Melbourne isn't known as Bleak City for nothing
> Cost of Living - Close run thing, Melbourne slightly ahead
> Professional Life - Sydney home to more International companies than all other Australian capitals combined. Even the stock exchange moved from Melbourne to Sydney due to lack of relevance in Melbourne
> ...


I'm currently studying criminology and statistics show that over the past 15 years sydney has more homicides and violent crime per capita than melbourne. And melbouren's city parks generally shit all over sydneys. The rest is retarded and not worth responding to


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Why no Moscow? I think they didn't even attempted to rate it!


----------



## accadacca (May 6, 2008)

shabangabang said:


> Melbourne ahead of Sydney. Why was that?hno:
> Weather - Melbourne isn't known as Bleak City for nothing
> Cost of Living - Close run thing, Melbourne slightly ahead
> Professional Life - Sydney home to more International companies than all other Australian capitals combined. Even the stock exchange moved from Melbourne to Sydney due to lack of relevance in Melbourne
> ...


You seem pretty damn insecure mate, just because Melbourne is ranked aboved Sydney in some worthless survey doesn't mean you have to turn it into a ridiculous city vs city debate :bash: Both Sydney and Melbourne are equally great in different ways. Live with it! :cheers:


----------



## MelbourneOnTheRise (Mar 10, 2009)

accadacca said:


> You seem pretty damn insecure mate, just because Melbourne is ranked above Sydney in some worthless survey doesn't mean you have to turn it into a ridiculous city vs city debate :bash: Both Sydney and Melbourne are equally great in different ways. Live with it!


Exactly right.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

shabangabang said:


> Melbourne ahead of Sydney. Why was that?hno:
> Weather - Melbourne isn't known as Bleak City for nothing
> Cost of Living - Close run thing, Melbourne slightly ahead
> Professional Life - Sydney home to more International companies than all other Australian capitals combined. Even the stock exchange moved from Melbourne to Sydney due to lack of relevance in Melbourne
> ...



Melbourne was and has been voted the most liveable city in the world. It was voted the worlds most sporting capital just this year alone. Melbourne is full of events, cultures, adentures etc Sydney is an amazin city always on show kind of like Barbie a bit plastic nevertheless it too has many attractions.
As they stated " they dont call it the lucky country for no reason", Sydney and Melbourne are very different and im glad as it allows this great country to be interesting and offer different things to its citizens and tourists. To sum up that most men in Sydney are gay or there is nothing to do in Melbourne shows that you should go online buy a $56 return ticket and have a look for yourself or maybe your partially blind and havnt been blessed to see how amazing this city is. I love Sydney but I would rather live in MELBOURNE and thats just a personal opinion. Wwe get your proud to be a Sydneysider but your kind of being a di ck head and letting down the whole country, bitter much?

Two Aussie cities in the top 10 no other country has got that so lets be civil and get over it.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

I think Buenos Aires was a little bit upper in the last year list, but anyway . . . BA rocks! and its always in the top10 cities to live.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

AskMen? Isn't that the organization that caters to heterosexual men who drive flashy cars in the hopes of attracting a bimbo?


----------



## MnewtoGermany (Jul 1, 2010)

does sydney have a better nightlife than german cities like berlin/frankfurt/munich/ etc?


----------



## LoveCPH (Sep 11, 2002)

Well.. Different lists has been published this year so far by Monocle, Wallpaper, Forbes etc..


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

I love Los Angeles but I'm shocked to see it so high up on the list. In between Hong Kong and Paris no less. 

Maybe we ARE improving our city.


----------

